
The wait for 1.1.1.1 with WARP is over - brigham
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/1-1-1-1-faster-internet/id1423538627
======
brigham
This is the Cloudflare VPN they announced back in April.

Apologies for the title. I noticed the app update, couldn’t find a blog post
or a news article to post instead so I used the first line of the update
description.

